# Marketing research



## Cosmin

Hello everybody

Well, maybe it is time , and hope is the right place also, to do a little personal 'marketing research'.
First of all, a little about me.I study international business in western europe, Netherlands to be more accurate.I can speak English, French, and study Japanese.
Soon i will finish my studies, and going for the master.
As i see the things, i will be able to work world-wide, so i thought , why not Japan.
Now, my question is : my language skills, plus my education, will be enough to dream of a job in Japan? I know is not easy, but hell, what is easy nowadays.
I would really apreciate if someone working in a related field , in Japan, would spare some minutes for a little chat.
Also, how is the image of young foreign professionals seen in Japan? I know in Europe is well seen, but Japan has a rather different culture when it comes to that.

Thank you very much for your time, and looking forward to read some interesting answers!


----------



## Cosmin

No one able to give some answers, tips...?


----------



## Ben Yoshida

Cosmin said:


> No one able to give some answers, tips...?


well it seems its a dead thread, well most of the expatforum for Japan is a zombie forum. 

from what ive gathered so far, and looked in to; 

job employment statistics: 44/100 compared to 77/100, 5 or so years ago. 

stagnation, throughout the economy, more casual and less full time work. 

and that above, is for the native Japanese workforce. 

unemployment is 5.2%, and wont go down for years, if ever. 

the GDP debt is, 168% deficit. (and still they pour money into development of other countries.) 

Thats the statistical evidence, to state that getting a job in Japan is hard, even for the Japanese population. 

If u look at the jobfinding websites for Japan, a great deal require 1-10 years of experience, university degrees, and most of them are managerial roles for the services and private sector. 

mind, there are public sector jobs, like the canadian embassy.. 

gl finding a job. (I may self is giving up, and doing homestay.) 

regards 

Ben


----------



## Ben Yoshida

Cosmin said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> Well, maybe it is time , and hope is the right place also, to do a little personal 'marketing research'.
> First of all, a little about me.I study international business in western europe, Netherlands to be more accurate.I can speak English, French, and study Japanese.
> Soon i will finish my studies, and going for the master.
> As i see the things, i will be able to work world-wide, so i thought , why not Japan.
> Now, my question is : my language skills, plus my education, will be enough to dream of a job in Japan? I know is not easy, but hell, what is easy nowadays.
> I would really apreciate if someone working in a related field , in Japan, would spare some minutes for a little chat.
> Also, how is the image of young foreign professionals seen in Japan? I know in Europe is well seen, but Japan has a rather different culture when it comes to that.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time, and looking forward to read some interesting answers!


Oh, and plz note, currently of the entire population of Japan of 126 million people, (2006 stat), only 3% is bilingual. 

Knowing, that the chances of you getting a job rises, depending on your experience, and skills that the company wants, i.e export sector to Europe. A great deal of the Japanese export market based for Europe is stagnating, cause of the weak euro, and strong Yen.. which means loss of revenue. So.. there isnt much of a market is the financial situation in Europe doesnt get better soon. 

yours sincerely 

Ben Yoshida


----------

